# Island- einfach gigantisch !!!



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (26. August 2007)

Hallo,
bin grade zurück aus Flateyri mit Hamburg-Angelreisen. Alles war perfekt organisiert.#6 Hab leider nicht die Zeit für einen großen Bericht, aber Fotos sagen mehr als Worte.
Fänge waren SUPER und das in unserem Boot täglich! An einigen Tagen liefen sogar die Berufsfischer zusammen, wenn wir die Fische ausgeladen haben, denn Dorsche dieser Größe hatten sie selber *"noch nie gesehen "* und dann noch so viele auf einem Haufen...

Hier einige Highlights:

Dorsche: 56 Pfd.,         60 Pfd.,         55 Pfd.         58 Pfd.,           Seeteufel 38 Pfd....


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Ach, da war ja noch einer.....

Dorsch  60Pfd, 200g... 144 cm


----------



## Stonie (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Leck mich doch am Ar*** #t#t#t

Der Hammer und Petri...ich lass das erst mal sacken #6

Was für Dickschädel das sind ....:m


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Wow, Bernhard :g#6

Das sind ja Apparate :vik: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m

Aber 'nen Bericht kriegen wir doch sicher noch |supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Was für Dosche|bigeyes|bigeyes

Petri dazu:vik:


----------



## bobbl (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Petri Heil!
Wie ist das denn so einen großen Drosch zu drillen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur welche bis 62cm gefangen und will mal im April auf Dickdorsch gehn.


----------



## freibadwirt (26. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

@ Bernhard 
normal ist das aber nicht oder doch . ??????#6|kopfkrat#6 Glückwunsch zu den Superfischen .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Hei Bernhard,

da haben wir uns ja knappest verpasst, sind gerade in Stykkesholmur eingetroffen und fahren morgen weiter nach Sudureyri!

Glueckwunsch zu den Riesendorschen, ist ja Wahnsinn, was ihr da gewuppt habt!

Wir sind schon gespannt, was uns erwartet!

Gruesse aus Island

Karsten & Tanja


----------



## Heiko112 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Was ist das denn ??

Mach da bloß einen Bericht von, und mehr Bilder viel mehr Bilder.

Will sehen will lesen.

Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

alter finne....oder eher isländer...

das ist ja der H.I.T.!!

Petri dazu!


----------



## bolli (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Petri !

Es gibt schon Klopper da oben. Wir waren die
Woche vor Euch dort.


----------



## Tom B (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Gratulation zu den Dickschädeln#6#6#6

******** warum fahr ich bloß nach Norwegen:v
wär ich mal lieber dort mitgekommen#q

komm die tage mal rum zum schnacken und Bilders kuken


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Moin,

morgen früh um 3 Uhr geht´s los, mit dem Auto zum Flughafen nach Frankfurt-Hahn und dann mit dem Flieger ICELAND-Express nach Keflavik auf Island, weiter dann mit Bus,dann ner Fokker 50 und wieder Bus nach Sudureyri im Nordwesten der West-Fjords...
*
........ich werde dann berichten!
*
Im letzten Jahr waren wir in Sudavik auf Island, das war schon prima! Diesmal möchte ich einen Heilbutt oder wenigstens Steinbeisser am Haken haben!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.................................................*


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

wow ..... fette Dinger !!!  #6
da hätt ich mir ja noch nen büschn längeren Bericht gewünscht ... |rolleyes


----------



## Tyron (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Ich *WILL* nen Bericht hier sehn Meister!!! Sonst brauchst hier gar nicht wieder aufkreuzen 

nee, aber wenn du mal irgendwann Zeit findest, könntest dich ja mal erbarmen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

alter, 

was für kranaten#6


----------



## Laksos (27. August 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Schöner, knackiger Kurzbericht und noch knackigere Prachtfische, vor allem der Seeteufel!#6
Ich hoffe, du bist nicht mit der Forelle bis da raus gefahren!?|uhoh:


----------



## norwayfan.de (7. September 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Hi Bernie

Hast du endlich "gelernt wie man dorsche fängt":q
ich glaube ich werde die richtung ändern,
wann fahren wir dort zusammen ?

glückwunsch schöne fische hast du gefangen

gruss alois


----------



## Andy Antitackle (7. September 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Ach, da war ja noch einer.....
> 
> Dorsch 60Pfd, 200g... 144 cm


 
Ich hoffe, du führst mich am 15.09. wenn ich mit dem
Meckelfelder Angelverein komme auch zu einem ähnlichen Kaliber ! :vik:

Petri Heil nochmal zu diesem Fang

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Debilofant (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

...was hier nicht alles an wahren Fangschätzen im Board schlummert... #t 

Absoluter Wahnsinn diese Serie von Über-Dorschen!!! #6#6#6

Da hat dann wohl alles gepasst - vom Gespür für den richtigen Ort und die richtige Zeit bis hin zum richtigen Köder!! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Rote Ritter (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Hallo Berndard

Wir fahren dieses Jahr im Mai nach Flatyri, kannst du uns noch ein paar Tips geben, 
Wir sind die Einfrostmöglichkeiten dort z.b. ( Trophäe Steinbeiser ). Habt Ihr auch schon den Fisch fix und fertig bekommen. Wieviel gefrosteten Fisch kann man mitnehmen und wie war die Qualität. 

Danke Frank


----------



## Robbyz (21. März 2008)

*AW: Island- einfach gigantisch !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
über den Dorsch- u. Stenbeissereichtum ist ja schon viel geschriben worden, ist ja die Hölle, aber was geht da sonst noch? Wir gehen im Juli nach Sudavik. Hat jemand von Euch dort schon mal tief gefischt ? 100-150-200 Meter? Was geht da auf Leng um Lumb? Was gibts für Löcher und Rinnen um Sudavik und erreichbarer Umgebung? Das solls mitten im Fjord eine 140-Meter tiefe Rinne geben, hat da jemand schon drin gefischt und konnte vielleicht auch Bisse verzeichnen? Was braucht man an Blei 600,800 od. 1000Gramm? Köderfisch 2-3-4 Pfund? Wenn man die Island-Dorsche zu den Norwegern ins Verhältnis setzt und dies beim Lumb und Leng auch so aussehen würde, dann wird mir schon fast Angst, das riecht dann anch absoluten Monstern!
Sollte jemand Erfahrungen haben (gute od. schlechte), bitte stellt die hier rein. Interessiert doch bestimmt auch noch andere! Danke!!!
MFG
Robbyz


----------

